# Купили аккордеон Юпитер 1/2



## mamamashi (8 Окт 2016)

Уже почти год мы счастливые обладатели аккордеона Юпитер 1/2. Хочу поделится своим впечатлением.  Сначала о "плюсах" - цена (новый инструмент обошелся 40 тыс.руб вместе с доставкой, аналогичный Welthmeister стоит 1000 но евро...очень для нас дорого). и ещё один плюс - производитель комплектует его (аккордеон) 2 комплектами ремней ( у нас в городе нет магазинов,где их можно купить) и мягким чехлом, который можно одевать на плечи как рюкзак.
на этом плюсы заканчиваются...


----------



## mamamashi (8 Окт 2016)

mamamashi писал:


> Уже почти год мы счастливые обладатели аккордеона Юпитер 1/2. Хочу поделится своим впечатлением.  Сначала о "плюсах" - цена (новый инструмент обошелся 40 тыс.руб вместе с доставкой, аналогичный Welthmeister стоит 1000 но евро...очень для нас дорого). и ещё один плюс - производитель комплектует его (аккордеон) 2 комплектами ремней ( у нас в городе нет магазинов,где их можно купить) и мягким чехлом, который можно одевать на плечи как рюкзак.
> на этом плюсы заканчиваются...


----------



## mamamashi (8 Окт 2016)

теперь о "минусах" (может кто знает как их исправить...мех "хрустит" когда играть начинает, как-будто склеился..., стоит ребёнку хотя бы день не поиграть...производитель сказал что это нормально...смотрела у баянистов - у них так же...


----------



## zet10 (8 Окт 2016)

Нет! Это не нормально! Просто Ваш мех вероятно оклеен дешевым ледерином отсюда и проблема,очень часто встречается такое на дешёвых отечественных баянах особенно старого производства,Северная Корея стало быть тоже по этому пути пошла)


----------



## vater (8 Окт 2016)

mamamashi писал:


> может кто знает как их исправить...мех "хрустит" когда играть начинает, как-будто склеился


У меня была такая проблема на Рубине. Получил такой совет. Протереть полоски дермантина на гребешках меха влажной тряпкой, смоченной в горячей воде. Возможно, на них есть остатки клея. Но вряд ли это поможет. Придется мириться с этим недостатком. Просто перед началом игры немного растягивать мех и проводить пальцами по гребешкам меха, как по струнам, отделяя их все разом друг от друга.


----------



## vvz (8 Окт 2016)

Зачем с эти мириться: спрей "Растяжитель-пена" для обуви, практически в каждом обувном.
Растягивал меха, пенил (она быстро впитывается и флейцем вдоль...), на раз 5 хватает. Помогает прилично.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Окт 2016)

Согласен. В любом супермаркете- "спрей растяжитель для обуви". Снимаем мех, растягиваем, обпшикиваем двукратно изнутри и снаружи. Собираем инструмент. Ещё не было ни одного клиента, кому бы данная процедура не принесла бы радость))...


----------



## glory (8 Окт 2016)

Для начала разберитесь ВСЕ почему меха склеиваются... А может их клеют столярным клеем? А дальше смотрим свойства столярного клея... И как с ними бороться...


----------



## Сергей С (8 Окт 2016)

Да из пальца проблема высосана! Вот беда-то! Раскрыли разик на отдушнике и всего делов. А сейчас все будут ходить по качеству Гусаровских-корейских Юпитеров. Хотя уже давно понятно, что они вобщем и целом своих денег стоят, и прилично довольно они звучат и служат. А на случай существенных бед - меняйте на фабрике.


----------



## glory (9 Окт 2016)

+100!


----------



## Павел П. (7 Авг 2021)

Доброго времени суток!Тоже столкнулся с этой проблемой на Weltmeister Meteor.Инструмент был приобретён в очень хорошем,практически в идеальном состоянии.Берём маленький кусочек мелкопористого поролона,зажимаем его медицинским зажимом так,чтобы получилось некое подобие небольшого тампончика.Опускаем его в мелкодисперсный порошкообразный графит,излишки аккуратно стряхиваем.Аккуратно наносим порошок на ледерин сначала в тех местах,где он наклеен на металлические уголки(там вероятность склеивания борин меха наибОльшая).Затем аккуратно растираем нанесённый порошок по всей длине ребра меха.Такая процедура-с каждым ребром .Перед нанесением порошка аккордеон располагаем так,чтобы рёбра меха находились в вертикальном положении,и излишки порошка могли осыпАться вниз.При проведении работы под обрабатываемые меха подкладываем кусок какой-либо ткани,на который будут осыпАться излишки порошка.После проведения операции можно аккуратно пропылесосить меха под небольшим разрежением,чтобы избавить ся от случайно попавших в складки излишков порошка.


----------



## gerborisov (8 Авг 2021)

Павел П. написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток!Тоже столкнулся с этой проблемой на Weltmeister Meteor.Инструмент был приобретён в очень хорошем,практически в идеальном состоянии.Берём маленький кусочек мелкопористого поролона,зажимаем его медицинским зажимом так,чтобы получилось некое подобие небольшого тампончика.Опускаем его в мелкодисперсный порошкообразный графит,излишки аккуратно стряхиваем.Аккуратно наносим порошок на ледерин сначала в тех местах,где он наклеен на металлические уголки(там вероятность склеивания борин меха наибОльшая).Затем аккуратно растираем нанесённый порошок по всей длине ребра меха.Такая процедура-с каждым ребром .Перед нанесением порошка аккордеон располагаем так,чтобы рёбра меха находились в вертикальном положении,и излишки порошка могли осыпАться вниз.При проведении работы под обрабатываемые меха подкладываем кусок какой-либо ткани,на который будут осыпАться излишки порошка.После проведения операции можно аккуратно пропылесосить меха под небольшим разрежением,чтобы избавить ся от случайно попавших в складки излишков порошка.


После такой процедуры, играть можно будет только в спец.одежде.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Авг 2021)

Павел П. написал(а):


> столкнулся с этой проблемой на Weltmeister Meteor.


Тема называется "Купили Юпитер". 
Вообще-то если дерматин борин клеится- его пора менять на новый. 17 раз на форуме описан процесс разложения древнего дерматина на выделяемую из него клейкую жидкость, и на превращающиеся в порошок останки. Никакие графитовые порошки и тампоны не могут остановить разложение дерматина борин. Только замена регулярно, каждые 20-25 лет.
И это, коллега дорогой. После знаков препинания ставят пробел. Читать же невозможно... .


----------

